#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Leuke Marokkaanse man gezocht

## LiaCarina

_

Ben jij hem? De weld de ness wonend in Amsterdam of omstreken, die van een goede opleiding heeft genuttigd en zich weet te presenteren, dan ben jij de perfecte man voor mij!
Graag iemand niet ouder als 26 met een eigen huis.



P.s. Im getting the hang of this :/
P.p.s Ook ben ik op zoek naar een 2de jongeman voor een topmeid._

----------


## Joesoef

Leuke Marokkaanse man die vrij is?

----------


## Si_Y

Ben je in de aanbieding?

----------


## LiaCarina

_Zulke topics blijven het leukst.
Moet ik wat zoeken voor jullie?_

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door EYe_OnNadYa_ 
> *
> 
> Ben jij hem? De weld de ness wonend in Amsterdam of omstreken, die van een goede opleiding heeft genuttigd en zich weet te presenteren, dan ben jij de perfecte man voor mij!
> Graag iemand niet ouder als 26 met een eigen huis.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Im getting the hang of this :/
> P.p.s Ook ben ik op zoek naar een 2de jongeman voor een topmeid.*


[QUOTE]Indigo Falinski has a problem.
Why will the Arab girls especially mary with fellows of their own nation?
Give me one reason?? Do they sent more flowers, rings, gold,houses
included swimmingpools, automobiles or millions of euros.???
What is the difference between a man from origine Netherlands and an
Arabman? 
My warm wishesto all of themost beautiful girls from Maroc.

----------


## LiaCarina

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



Indigo Falinski has a problem.
Why will the Arab girls especially mary with fellows of their own nation?
Give me one reason?? Do they sent more flowers, rings, gold,houses
included swimmingpools, automobiles or millions of euros.???
What is the difference between a man from origine Netherlands and an
Arabman? 
My warm wishesto all of themost beautiful girls from Maroc.


*
_Bleder_   :jammer:

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door EYe_OnNadYa_ 
> *
> 
> Ben jij hem? De weld de ness wonend in Amsterdam of omstreken, die van een goede opleiding heeft genuttigd en zich weet te presenteren, dan ben jij de perfecte man voor mij!
> Graag iemand niet ouder als 26 met een eigen huis.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Im getting the hang of this :/
> P.p.s Ook ben ik op zoek naar een 2de jongeman voor een topmeid.*


 From Falinski[quote] How are my chanses?????

----------


## LiaCarina

_Geen kansen bro._

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door EYe_OnNadYa_ 
> *Geen kansen bro.*


 [B] Groen Tekst VAN fALINSKI
I am very disappointedyou say good bye to me.
I hope you will find the right man with houses, boats a lot of money
and happyness.
This is the end of the beginning. Moslima will never marrie with other
persons of an other religie.
I say good bye the sun comes every day after a night.

----------


## Falankinsi

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*From Falinski



How are my chanses?????


*[QUOTE]Falinski:

Ik*Ik kan het niet laten wannneer ik zie hoe de Nederlandse taal verkracht wordt* 

EEN OPLEIDING HEB JE NIET GENUTTIGD
MAAR GENOTEN.

VOEDSEL WAT DOOR HET MONDJE GAAT DAT NUTTIG 
JE
IK HOOP MAAR DAT JE HET SNAPT WANT ALS JE ZULKE TAALFOUTEN MAAKT HEB JE LAUW KANS (Ken je die uitdrukking) Nederlands is moeilijk he???? MET MIJ KOM JE ER ALTIJD UIT.

----------


## LiaCarina

_Biertje?_

----------


## leidsemocro

ik ben jouw man ik heb een opleiding bij de hozzelbrigade en heb een mooie strafblad  :grote grijns:

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door leidsemocro_ 
> *ik ben jouw man ik heb een opleiding bij de hozzelbrigade en heb een mooie strafblad *


[QUOTE]Falankinsi:
Volgens mij maak je een goeie kans want jij bent de enige.
Ik heb geen andere kandidaten gezien.
Volgens mij is ze nogal snibbig maar misschien komt het leukste nog.
Ik wacht op haar eerste noten. Eh muzieknoten voor een goed begrip.
Alhoewel ze is een harde noot om te kraken. Heb jij gereedschap???

----------


## amina1977

OH MY GOD,WAAR GAAT DIT TOCH ALLEMAAL NAARTOE!!!!!!!!!!!
BEN JE ZO WANHOPIG MEID,DENK JE NOU ECT DAT DIE MAN MET JOU GAAT BLIJVEN?????????

DENK TOCH NA!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door amina1977_ 
> *OH MY GOD,WAAR GAAT DIT TOCH ALLEMAAL NAARTOE!!!!!!!!!!!
> BEN JE ZO WANHOPIG MEID,DENK JE NOU ECT DAT DIE MAN MET JOU GAAT BLIJVEN?????????
> 
> DENK TOCH NA!!!!!!!!!!!*


[QUOTE]geplaatst door Falankinsi.

Nadenken??? Ben je mal gewoon een beslissing nemen.

----------


## amina1977

Wat nou nadenken?????????? jullie mannen denken maar aan 1 ding,en daarna dumpen tfoeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!

En die vieze wijven trappen overal in!!!!!!!

Nou jullie komen er nog wel achter

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door amina1977_ 
> *Wat nou nadenken?????????? jullie mannen denken maar aan 1 ding,en daarna dumpen tfoeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
> 
> En die vieze wijven trappen overal in!!!!!!!
> 
> Nou jullie komen er nog wel achter*


[QUOTE]Falinski:*Zeker slechte ervaringen gehad. Beter uitkijken lieve kind. Als je van huis gaat laat je vruchten niet plukken* 
Zoals Eva de appel van de boom des goeds en kwaads aanbood aan
Adam, moet jij die appel niet aanbieden, dat moet verdiend worden
in trouw, vriendschap en wederzijds respect.

----------


## El ZAHEL

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



Falinski:Zeker slechte ervaringen gehad. Beter uitkijken lieve kind. Als je van huis gaat laat je vruchten niet plukken 
Zoals Eva de appel van de boom des goeds en kwaads aanbood aan
Adam, moet jij die appel niet aanbieden, dat moet verdiend worden
in trouw, vriendschap en wederzijds respect.


*Wat slijm je nou slijmbal!! Zeker sie ras de jben 3anda met koen awla sie el7mar ou koelsie lie kie 3awwed fieha sie7ajja wallakien ie msie kawwat.  :hihi:

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door El ZAHEL_ 
> *Wat slijm je nou slijmbal!! Zeker sie ras de jben 3anda met koen awla sie el7mar ou koelsie lie kie 3awwed fieha sie7ajja wallakien ie msie kawwat. *


[QUOTE]Fala
Ching, chang, tjali mek mek, Est-ce que vraiment de manque un stupidement non plus caractere kwadr qulere klte cas hi an ne pin
da le mekr.
vla em kear plee se.

----------


## El ZAHEL

hahaha moeilijk heh  :lol:  3awda lejzaz al7mar ma fhemtie wallou ou ziettie et gawwar 3lia ya elkambou el masgoet Gaa maar stuk!!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door El ZAHEL_ 
> *hahaha moeilijk heh  3awda lejzaz al7mar ma fhemtie wallou ou ziettie et gawwar 3lia ya elkambou el masgoet Gaa maar stuk!!*


 =Fal.
Wanneer ga je je opblazen????????????????????????????
Ko m ni t te g uck en
ZURE BOM

----------


## Jack Daniel

Hier ben ik dan....


Die ideale man....

Eigen huis, gestudeerd, job wat aardig goed verdient)!, 25, amsterdam (sloter...) 


Maar ben jij wel de ideale vrouw??

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Jack Daniel_ 
> *Hier ben ik dan....
> 
> 
> Die ideale man....
> 
> Eigen huis, gestudeerd, job wat aardig goed verdient)!, 25, amsterdam (sloter...) 
> 
> 
> Maar ben jij wel de ideale vrouw??*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi.

Een vrouw kan je niet kopen.

----------


## MorroStyle

meid ben je rijk dan trouw ik met je

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door MorroStyle_ 
> *meid ben je rijk dan trouw ik met je*


[QUOTE]Geplaatst Door Falankinsi.
*Ik raad het je af meid. Doe de gok ik draag je op handen en het geld??? ach laat maar. Je kan op de liefde teren.*

----------

